# Micro Prime!!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I know this has been around (Dodo Juice Micro Prime) for a while now but it's a new product to me and it blew me away!!!!
I used with a DA and the ease of use was fantastic and the finish was superb. It spreads for ever never really drys out no dust just brilliant. If you haven't tried it put it on your list. 

Gonz.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I know this has been around (Dodo Juice Micro Prime) for a while now but it's a new product to me and it blew me away!!!!
> I used with a DA and the ease of use was fantastic and the finish was superb. It spreads for ever never really drys out no dust just brilliant. If you haven't tried it put it on your list.
> 
> Gonz.


Good stuff, Maxi is a huge fan


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty sure MAXI-MILAN has been saying how good this is for quite some time now.

Not used it personally but based on both your and MAXI's recommendations, think it's now time to give it a go.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It really is!!
For a light clean up and fill its up there with the best.


This was today after a clay and micro Prime on a black hex pad.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

SPARTAN said:


> Pretty sure MAXI-MILAN has been saying how good this is for quite some time now.
> 
> Not used it personally but based on both your and MAXI's recommendations, think it's now time to give it a go.


Spartan I think it's only £10 for a 250ml bottle so not going to brake the bank and a little goes a long way, not sure where my Lime prime fits in now tho.

Gonz.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I tried some ages ago. Maxi-Milan made me get it :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Gonzo  use it by rotary and you love it more .

SN Micro Prime or nothing !


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

looks good,could it be used by hand ok,and would it remove previous wax etc or is it too refined?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> looks good,could it be used by hand ok,and would it remove previous wax etc or is it too refined?


I used it by hand in some tight areas and the finish was the same as the DA. It would definitely remove wax and sealant.

Gonz.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

thankyou


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is it same kind of product like Britemax Blackmax? Does it help to wax bond better?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You can use SN Micro Prime in 2 Step Polishing pad > Finishing pad 
all pads works great with SN Micro Prime 3m , Hex logic , LC CCS , Hydro Tech , DJ Fin
without leaves any dust or residue.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Gonzo  use it by rotary and you love it more .
> 
> SN Micro Prime or nothing !


Really???

That's interesting, I thought it would just need DA to get the best from it. 
Never even thought about using my rotary with a glaze.

I will try it on my Mercedes to see how it goes on silver paint with my rotary although I got some ultra glaze really for this, but I am a sucker for the Dodo.

Gonz.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> looks good,could it be used by hand ok,and would it remove previous wax etc or is it too refined?


Yes, I use it be hand :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Is it same kind of product like Britemax Blackmax? Does it help to wax bond better?


Britemax gives nice finish but SN Micro Prime gives better filing ability and you can use in higher speed by rotary without leaves any hazes smearing or hologram even in super soft paint.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Is it same kind of product like Britemax Blackmax? Does it help to wax bond better?


It's not really an AIO like Blackmax as it doesn't leave any protection behind but it says on the bottle it's good to top with any wax or sealant but not an Nano sealant. 
Hope this helps.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MAXI MILAN I have a Porsche detail coming up soon and I think this is really going to fit the bill. 

Gonz.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Really???
> 
> That's interesting, I thought it would just need DA to get the best from it.
> Never even thought about using my rotary with a glaze.
> ...


With rotary 1200-1500 rpm you only need less than 10 passes to get great result . Btw i used It on mercedez benz S-Class solid white it gives great result , I started with Menzerna polishes but I switched to Micro Prime :thumb: makes life easier .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SN Micro Prime


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha I also use menzerna polishes. I'm giving Scholl s20 one step a good try at the moment and the results are very promising. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a great 50/50 mate. 
Was that with the rotary. 

Gonz.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> MAXI MILAN I have a Porsche detail coming up soon and I think this is really going to fit the bill.
> 
> Gonz.


Without doubt  I used it in Porsche Cayenne black metallic :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> That's a great 50/50 mate.
> Was that with the rotary.
> 
> Gonz.


Yes  with mini rotary DJ Spin Doctor V1

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320593


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool correcting there mate, I just didn't realise it would correct that well. Will definitely have a play with the rotary on mine before I hit the Porsche. 
Thanks for the photos and advise. 

Gonz.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SN Micro Prime is Box-to-Box player


----------



## h5tuu (Feb 23, 2007)

Tempted to give this a try, would this be a good base for a sealant such as C2V3 or Reload?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

h5tuu said:


> Tempted to give this a try, would this be a good base for a sealant such as C2V3 or Reload?


Most definitely, but not a nano sealant. Tbh reload and C2 will go on anything.

Gonz.


----------



## h5tuu (Feb 23, 2007)

Noob alert, what is a nano sealant?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Somthing like gtech C1, give it a Google mate I've been on the beer all day can't explain. 

Gonz


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Most definitely, but not a nano sealant. Tbh reload and C2 will go on anything.
> 
> Gonz.


Agreed, i've used both over so much.


----------



## h5tuu (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks folks. I've been looking for a replacement to Werkstat Prime, this seems to offer similar uses so I may give it a try.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

h5tuu said:


> Thanks folks. I've been looking for a replacement to Werkstat Prime, this seems to offer similar uses so I may give it a try.


It's quite a different product to prime TBH.

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So is it a prewax cleaner and polish


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

camerashy said:


> So is it a prewax cleaner and polish


Yes it's a cleaner with micro abrasive's but also fills too, unlike werkstatt Prime.

Gonz.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Although I love Werkstatt Prime too. 

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Yes it's a cleaner with micro abrasive's but also fills too, unlike werkstatt Prime.
> 
> Gonz.
> 
> Gonz.


Whenever I see a product say 'contains abrasives or micro abrasives' I tend to shy away from it thinking that it will scratch my paintwork when I come to apply it........tell me I'm wrong!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Is it same kind of product like Britemax Blackmax? Does it help to wax bond better?


Anything about this? Once I already bought one bottle but sold it before used any...


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Whenever I see a product say 'contains abrasives or micro abrasives' I tend to shy away from it thinking that it will scratch my paintwork when I come to apply it........tell me I'm wrong!!


Supernatural Microprime is a very fine compound, when we developed it, it was with Japanese or classic paintwork in mind. If you treat it as a work in and buff off straightaway, you shouldn't have any problems. The longer it's left on the paint the more the (very fine) micro abrasives will work in, so if your paint is all good and swirl-free, just apply to the paint and buff off straightaway :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

It's even better on a rotary and with different pads you can uses it for all different results! It's fantastic stuff I reckon ive easily used 5L already :thumb:


----------



## h5tuu (Feb 23, 2007)

What pad would you folks recommend when using a DA on Renault paint?


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Spartan I think it's only £10 for a 250ml bottle so not going to brake the bank and a little goes a long way, not sure where my Lime prime fits in now tho.
> 
> Gonz.


Where you spotting this for £10, im intrested! 

Luke


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I use it with Scholl pads mainly the Orange and then I change to the dodo juice black fin pad however I don't use a DA so the DA guys would advise better than me.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

h5tuu said:


> What pad would you folks recommend when using a DA on Renault paint?


I would go for a finishing pad, that's what's recommend on the bottle.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mazda-Shine said:


> Where you spotting this for £10, im intrested!
> 
> Luke


I picked it up at waxstock for £10 coz i spent a lot on the dodo stand, its normally £14.95 I think.

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Had mine off Ebay £14.95 with free postage.
Used MP today with a LC Constant Pressure pad and very impressed with finish, given it a coat of Illusion on top with another coat tomorrow and then a third coat after the next wash.....good to go.
One question.....applied MP by DA with no pressure and speed 2 setting how fast do you move the DA is it the same as when applying compounds or a little faster (I tended to move it a little faster if that makes sense)
Thanks
Dave


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I moved it faster than I would a compound, I spread at speed two and worked it on 4/5. What ever works for you tho I don't think there's a right/wrong way. 

Gonz.


----------

